# Becoming a waiter in a big city!



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I have a semester left of graduate school, I live reasonably close to Kansas City. I always have these huge goals for New Year's and I realize I must continue to push through comfort levels and try to expose myself to the general public. Yeah, that sounded a little funny. 

One thing I do like is nobody really knows me in KC so that if I'm a total failure I can just retreat and life goes on. What is the worst that can happen? I forget orders, spill drinks on people, and get yelled at? I mean if I get rejected it is because I am a terrible waiter and you just get so much exposure to different types of people, practice talking, communicating, and maybe meet new friends, plus it doesn't seem like a bad job if the tips are good and you're busy. 

Also, I think I'm super energetic...in someways I think I would be a good waiter...in other ways not so much obviously. 

Have any of you waited tables before? I'd like to get a decent chain restaurant like Red Lobster or Olive Garden, but I'm sure they probably want somebody with experience so I'll take just about whatever I can get. I have a job now, but the hours will be cut back next semester and leaves options for a part-time gig, especially for the weekends. I don't do much then except play lots of basketball and eat during the weekends anyway, might as well make some money.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Prodigal Son,

I think they'd take one look at you and hire you on the spot, regardless of experience. You are capable (more than) of doing the job.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> Prodigal Son,
> 
> I think they'd take one look at you and hire you on the spot, regardless of experience. You are capable (more than) of doing the job.


Thanks, but why do you have so much faith in me!? :lol


----------



## MeganC (Nov 23, 2008)

Waiting tables can be a lot of fun and I'm glad to see that you're excited about it. It's a good way to meet people (not just coworkers) and the money can be great. If you've never done it before, you will **** up, but you sound like you can handle it. Good luck!


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

lol yeah, i'm a waitress in one of my three jobs. Good luck!


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Thanks you two.


----------

